# Decide on Something for Me (Games)



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Mar 3, 2011)

I just got a new graphics card, and I have a choice between 3 games to get for free from it. Street Fighter 4, Dark Void, and Resident Evil 5. I'm not a big fan of Resident Evil, so unless that gets a much larger percentage than the others, I'm probably not gonna get it.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I really enjoyed Dark Void. Thought it was alot of fun, bit frustrating at times.
SF4 is awesome too.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Mar 3, 2011)

why not Super street fighter 4?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 3, 2011)

if you get street figher 4, we can derp at each other. 

resident evil 5 was.. lackluster, imo.  it's an action game, not a survival/horror.  imo.

haven't played dark void.  street fighter's good, if you don't mind keyboard, or if you have a controller (360 one is <3), but it's your choice in the end.

i really didn't like RE5 much, though.  it may have been that i played most of it with a know-it-all friend of mine who sucked the fun out of it.. but even single player, you have to almost grind for bullets and things once you reach later levels.  or.. i did, anyway.
much faster than other RE games, but i can't honestly recommend it unless you have a buddy to play it with.  (which i may or may not do. )

oh and @ shado, super street fighter IV hasn't been released for PC yet.  which is just plain silly, because SFIV is just a direct port of the arcade game.  wtf, mirite?


----------



## VantagE (Mar 4, 2011)

Dark Void sucks, get RE5.


----------

